# Whole food juicers?



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 4, 2009)

Im just starting to look for juicers that juice whole foods. 

im looking to use it specifically to make it easier to get in my veggies. I figure throw in a cup of brocco, some kale and spinach, rock a couple of those a day and call it all kosher. 

any personal experiences?


----------



## Chubby (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't think you can juice broccoli.  I have one Jack LaLanne Juicer.  It is working good for me.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 4, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> I don't think you can juice broccoli.  I have one Jack LaLanne Juicer.  It is working good for me.


itb be more of liquefying than juicing. id add water and pound it after well blended i figure


----------



## Chubby (Jan 4, 2009)

I juice carrots, green peppers, cucumbers, gingers and beets.  it tastes alright.  I don't need to add water.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 5, 2009)

Every body wants something to be easier.  Eat the dam veggies and all of its goodness instead of just the juice.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 5, 2009)

blah blah blah Im a dick.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Isn't there a solid that is left afterword?  Basically all the good stuff?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Isn't there a solid that is left afterword?  Basically all the good stuff?



no man im saying get a whole food juicer. one that you toss the whole veggie into, throw a bit of water in and it liquefies the whole shebang, basically like a turbo blender. I was trying to see if anybody uses one or if they knew about a good one.

Id much rather just eat the veggies than normally juice em and not get the fiber and such.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd say good to go then.  Whatever works.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I'd say good to go then.  Whatever works.



Thats my two cents. Yeah doing stuff you dont want to builds character, but frankly if I dont wanna eat em one day, chances are I wont eat em. I do enough crap every day that I dont want to do. If I can make something so good for me quick and easy then why not?

I havent tried my blender yet but Im gonna. If it can even get em into swallowable pieces Id be stoked.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 5, 2009)

You'll lose the fiber content, but otherwise it's bueno.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2009)

How would you lose the fibre content?

Nothing is separated.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2009)

Ever tried adding steak to the blend?


----------



## Chubby (Jan 5, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Every body wants something to be easier.  Eat the dam veggies and all of its goodness instead of just the juice.


It is not fun to eat veggies everyday for me.  I get sick of it sometimes.  Every once in a while I love to take my veggies as juice.  For me veggies like green pepper, gingers and beets are easier to drink than to eat.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> How would you lose the fibre content?
> 
> Nothing is separated.



exactly! all the goodness. except faster.



min0 lee said:


> Ever tried adding steak to the blend?



mmmmmmmmm. that part is fun to eat for me, though.



chobby192 said:


> It is not fun to eat veggies everyday for me. * I get sick of it sometimes*.  Every once in a while I love to take my veggies as juice.  For me veggies like green pepper, gingers and beets are easier to drink than to eat.


My two cents exactly. Im learning to like fresh brocco, but sometimes I plain dont have as much time, or like in the mornings, I am too lazy to eat two or three cups of broccoli after a six to ten egg (white!) omelette.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 5, 2009)

so I used my blender to 'juice' about a cup and a half of raw broccoli. it smelled REALLY good. like wheat grass juice.

it didnt juice it so much as grind it into sand grain sized particles, but was pretty easy to drink as such.

im gonna pick up some spinach and toss about a cup of that in there as well, give that a shot. And some red cabbage.

Mmmmm anti cancer/anti estrogen foooooood


----------



## Skib (Jan 5, 2009)

i just can't imagine how doing this could be any good... sounds disgusting...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 5, 2009)

Skib said:


> i just can't imagine how doing this could be any good... sounds disgusting...



not bad at all actually.
easy squeezy broccoleezy


----------



## Skib (Jan 5, 2009)

haha can you snap a pic of what this concoction looks like? i just can't picture it...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 5, 2009)

Skib said:


> haha can you snap a pic of what this concoction looks like? i just can't picture it...



for sure, not atm though.

ill do it in the next couple of days.

its kind of just a weird green, grainy juice.


----------



## Chubby (Jan 6, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> so I used my blender to 'juice' about a cup and a half of raw broccoli. it smelled REALLY good. like wheat grass juice.


Thanks for coming up with new idea to eat broccoli.  It is good to know different ways to eat veggies.  If I don't like the taste, I might add something in it to make it taste better.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 6, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> How would you lose the fibre content?
> 
> Nothing is separated.


Hm true. I was assuming the pulp was removed, but it can be left in of course.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2009)

Skib said:


> haha can you snap a pic of what this concoction looks like? i just can't picture it...








Two cups of spinach (loosely packed) and a heavy cup of broccoli, with about a cup and a half of water, into the blender it goes





This is our end product. This batch needed about fifteen seconds more blending though. Down the hatch





Some of the crud left over in the blender.


Its quick, easy, and you get all the nutrients that you would normally, plus its easy to do it with raw veggies. Cleanup is simple, the stuff rinses right off, plus you can put your blender in the disher every once a week or so.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2009)

so the verdict is, if you're interested I vote just use your blender, and experiment.

A good anti-estrogenic/anti-cancer recipe would be
2 cups spinach
1 cup broccoli
1/8 a red cabbage
2 cups water
1 full minute of blending.

Voila. Just pound it down


----------



## Chubby (Jan 10, 2009)

I think I will be drinking veggies more often from now on.  Thanks for the new idea, Fish.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 10, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> I think I will be drinking veggies more often from now on.  Thanks for the new idea, Fish.


youre welcome man. I cant see any possible negative repercussions from this, so I dont see why people wouldnt do it if they werent huge fans of veggies.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 11, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> youre welcome man. I cant see any possible negative repercussions from this,..


Severe flatulence?


----------



## Skib (Jan 11, 2009)

that looks effing nasty... i think i'll stick to eating my veggies...


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 11, 2009)

to me it seems that by the time you add it all to the blender, blend it, drink it and clean out your blender, you could have just snacked on the veggies while watching TV and saved yourself the hassle...

making any kind of shake always seems like a project to me, unless its in a shaker...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2009)

Nigeepoo said:


> Severe flatulence?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 11, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> to me it seems that by the time you add it all to the blender, blend it, drink it and clean out your blender, you could have just snacked on the veggies while watching TV and saved yourself the hassle...
> 
> making any kind of shake always seems like a project to me, unless its in a shaker...



its not much of a hassle.

less than a couple minutes.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 12, 2009)

couple minutes and my salad is already down...
lol...

im just messin with you

im all for whatever it takes for people to get there greens...


but in m opinion there is no reason to use a machine to do what your body is already bio-engineered to do
but

potatoes potahtos


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 13, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> couple minutes and my salad is already down...
> lol...
> 
> im just messin with you
> ...


agreed.


----------



## gettingripped (Jan 13, 2009)

WHy not do those V8 things they taste like fruit but have all the vegetable in them


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 13, 2009)

gettingripped said:


> WHy not do those V8 things they taste like fruit but have all the vegetable in them


I dont want the extra sugar and sodium, plus im saving a lot of money this way.

The main reason I do it is because Im lazy though, for the  record.


----------



## gettingripped (Jan 14, 2009)

nice and yet you work out alot im assuming


----------

